# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  El boom del banano orgánico

## Bruno Cillóniz

**  *Importante alternativa agrícola.*  En el 2009, su exportación creció 30,06% en comparación al año anterior.  *Por:* Patricia Reyes  *Agraria.pe.-* El cultivo del banano orgánico en nuestro país, procedente en su totalidad de los departamentos de la costa norte del Perú, adquiere protagonismo en el sector agroexportador. 
Esta exitosa alternativa de cultivo, tradicionalmente producida por pequeños productores y de baja rentabilidad, hoy se ha convertido en un producto “boutique”, altamente innovador y requerido en Europa, Estados Unidos y Japón, exportándose cerca de 4200 contenedores anuales. En el 2009, la exportación de bananos tipo “Cavendish Valery” creció en un 30.06% en comparación al 2008, pasando de 88.1 mil TM a 114.5 mil TM exportadas. 
Es importante señalar que la comercialización del banano en el mercado internacional se realiza en cajas de cartón. Donde cada contenedor -exportado desde Sullana- contiene 1080 cajas y cada caja contiene cerca de 100 bananos orgánicos. Cada contenedor tiene un costo promedio en el mercado de $10 mil dólares. 
“El éxito de la exportación del banano orgánico de Piura, es resultado de una buena gestión asociativa entre productores de pequeña escala. Tenemos el caso de los pequeños agricultores del valle del Chira organizados en la Central Piurana de Asociaciones de Pequeños Productores de Banano Orgánico (CEPIBO) y también, de la Red de Pequeños Productores de Banano Orgánico (REPEBAN)”, afirma el Ing. Carlos Custodio López, Coordinador de Cultivos de la Dirección Regional Agraria de Piura. 
Al respecto, César Morocho, gerente general del CEPIBO, manifiesta que el “boom” de este producto, se debe principalmente a la modernización del cultivo, el empaque adecuado y el cumplimiento de los estándares internacionales. 
“Somos los únicos que cultivamos, empacamos y comercializamos directamente con el exterior. Tenemos alrededor de 4 mil Has de cultivo, de las cuales, 3,500 se ubican en el valle del Chira. Contamos con 18 Km. de cable vía para trasladar el banano del campo hasta la zona donde se procesa; además, contamos con riego tecnificado y usamos abonos orgánicos provenientes del mismo banano. Estos avances tecnológicos, nos permiten ubicamos entres los primeros productores de banano orgánico en el mundo”, enfatiza César Morocho. 
La Unión Europea es el principal destino del banano orgánico con un 60% del total exportado, seguido por los Estados Unidos con 31% y Japón con el 9% restante. Según datos de la Dirección de Agronegocios del Ministerio de Agricultura   *DATOS:*   En el II Congreso Internacional de Bananeros del Perú realizado en el 2009, el representante de la Red Peruana de Bananeros del Perú, Pedro Quezada Valladolid, manifestó que la tendencia para este año del crecimiento del banano será de un 20%.  De las 700 millones de cajas de banano que se comercializan en el mundo, 21 millones son cajas de bananos orgánicos.  La estacionalidad de exportación de este producto es durante todo el año, sin embargo; los picos de comercialización se centran entre los meses de agosto y octubre. En el mercado exterior, la diferencia de precios entre el banano orgánico y convencional es de un 20%.  Dentro de las empresas dedicadas a la exportación de bananos en el Perú, se cuenta con: Corporación Peruana de Desarrollo Bananero, Bio Costa SAC, Grupo Huatalco SAC, Inkabanana SAC, entre otros.  CEPIBO, integra a 1500 productores de la zona.Temas similares: Empresa Exporta Banano Organico Banano Organico Precios de Banano Organico II Congreso Internacional de Banano Orgánico CIBAN 2009 Innovación en la Producción de Banano Orgánico de Piura

----------


## Pedro Quezada

El  :Boom:  del Banano según las noticias que llegan de afuera ha asegurado un año más, debido especialmente a los problemas que viene teniendo Ecuador con recuperar la confianza de sus consumidores en el exterior despues del problema de residuos en fruta encontrados en algunos analisis a mediados del año, es una oportunidad que ha asegurado la demanda y los precios del proximo año, pero la mirada puesta dentro de cinco años, tendremos algunos problemas con competencia creciente fuera, por ejemplo Colombia y Brasil, las predicciones de los siguientes años seran fundamentales para el futuro del banano del Perú. Y para finalizar el Puerto de Paita, que esperamos que a finales del 2011 ya sea una realidad, como fuente de eficiencia y seguridad, soñar no cuesta nada, habra que ser oprtimista.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo estimado Pedro: 
Con respecto a este tema, es muy interesante lo que mencionas acerca del problema de residuos en la fruta ecuatoriana y la oportunidad que se presenta hasta el próximo para los productores de banano del Perú. En ese sentido, sería recomendable que nuestro productores aprendan del error ajeno para no tropezar en el futuro con la misma piedra con la que los amigos ecuatorianos tropezaron, y que planifiquen el siguiente año sabiendo de esta oportunidad, que valga la redudancia, oportunamente  estás compartiendo con nosotros. 
Por otra parte, no sólo es importante tener en cuenta las oportunidades, sino también las amenzas que se le presenten al sector de cara al futuro. Según tu opinión, otros países productores amenazan con robarnos algo de mercado en el fururo, sumado a una supuesta recuperación de la imagen del banano ecuatoriano; por lo que se debería empezar a diseñar una estrategia para enfrentar de la mejor manera la competencia de ecuatoriana, brasileña y colombiana. El óbjetivo de toda actividad prodcutiva está orienta a crecer en el tiempo sosteniblemente, por lo que no debemos esperar a "pisar cáscaras de plátano" para saber qué es cosa es "caerse y golpearse". 
Gracias nuevamente por la información, porque parece que proviene de alguien cercano al sector... ¡y eso bueno para estar bien informado! 
Saludos

----------


## Pedro Quezada

En estos momentos segun un informe alcanzado por FLO internacional, el Peru es el proveedor de mejor imagen de banano organico de comercio justo, Peru en la actualidad no logra satisfacer la demanda internacional de banano orgánico de comercio justo, este nicho de mercado que cada año va incrementando sus pedidos, este deberá ser un incentivo para que las Asociaciones de Productores de Banano Orgánico del Peru, busquen incrementar sus áreas de producción, pero mas importante es incrementar sus ratios de producción y eficiencia de procesos, Peru no ha alcanzado aún niveles aceptables de rendimientos, esperamos que las inversiones actuales surtan efectos en los proximos años y estos niveles productivos se incrementen paulatinamente.  Como dato adicional este año ha sido de los inviernos mas frios y prolongados, y viene afectando la produccion normal de banano organico del Valle del Chira y otros valles productores.

----------


## jorjex

hola Patricia mira sestoy interesado en sembrar platano organico.. pero tengo un incoveniente no tengo plantines y quisiera saber donde o como los puedo conseguir  y ademas quisiera una buena informacion sobre el cultivo y todo eso... mira los terrenos en los que pensamos sembrar estan en trujillo en el valle de viru. por aora queres comensar con poco luego expandirnos agradeceria cualquier informacion que me pùedas brindar.. Gracias te dejo mi correo : jorjepe@hotmail.com

----------


## Alper

Si vas a realizar el cultivo de *BANANO ORGÁNICO*, ten en cuenta las siguientes consideraciones:  *1)*Obtener la Certificación Orgánica del predio ó los predios, este proceso requiere de algunos pasos que toman un buen tiempo, si los terrenos están siendo conducidos bajo agricultura convencional.  *2)*No te olvides que si eres un productor orgánico registrado, tu semilla, en este caso cormos de banano, deberán ser necesariamente de procedencia de un *vivero ó proveedor certificado y autorizado por la empresa certificadora, la misma que certificó tu predio. * Es un buena alternativa de cultivo, podrian iniciar con algunas Has. de tu grupo y poco a poco ir certificando el resto.
Para instalar una planta empaquetadora, que es muy simple, y colocar directamente al contenedor de exportación, se requieren aproximadamente *25 Has*., con esto logras exportar *un contenedor a la semana*. 
Suerte en tu proyecto.
Saludos cordiales.

----------

hector chaman55

----------


## jorjex

Gracias amigo en eso stoy.

----------


## Alper

Amigo: 
Puedes contactarte con la siguiente persona, la cual representa a una empresa especializada en cultivo de banano orgánico, desde su implantación hasta la comercialización.  *DANTE MORENO GIRON
     96 99 14 153
     94 62 69 231 * Comunicanos como vas con este contacto. 
Suerte.

----------


## kscastaneda

Jorjex 
Tambien te puede apoyar mucho el Cedepas, ellos son una ONG que tienen agricultores con banano orgánico en El Molino - Chocope.
Tienes que tener cuidado tambien al momento de comprar las plantas pues no vaya ser que esten con virosis. 
Para evitar usar AGROTOXICOS, puedes fabricar tu mismo tus biofermentos y biofertilizantes. Yo te puedo enseñar esto.
Podemos reunirnos mañana miercoles 03 de agosto a horas 10am en mi oficina, te envio un e-mail con una información. 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

Tambien Agronegocios genesis te puede vender los plantones ellos los hacen por biotecnología libre de virus; encontre esto en mis archivos : 
Excelentes características para exportaciónVariedad más solicitada para exportación en los últimos añosEstá reemplazando al Grand Nain. 
Williams
Grupo: Cavendish AAA
Origen: Australia
Altura en parición: 4 mt.
Forma de racimo: Cónico
# manos: 8-13
Longitud dedo: 20-25 cms.
Calidad de fruta: Excelente
Susceptibilidad: Vientos
Tolerancia: Condiciones extremas de ambiente y suelo 
Saludos,

----------


## jorjex

Gracias amigo carlos tu ayuda es muy buena estare en contacto con tigo ... saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Ok, acabo de llegar de Chiclayo; espero puedas ir mañana a nuestras instalaciones; pues como te indique en el e-mail estaré viajando a Piura por la noche pues voy asesorar sandía, estaré en Trujillo nuevamente el sábado por la mañana. 
Saludos,

----------

